# VB6 Funktion aufrufen????



## s'quare (12. Juli 2001)

Hi,

Wie kann ich eine Funktion so oft aufrufen, wie eine variable es bestimmt???


----------



## Alirion (12. Juli 2001)

Probiers mal mit ner Schleife:

Dim Variable&
Variable = 10

'...

While Variable >= 0
' Routine zum aufrufen
Variable = Variable - 1
Wend

(hoffe, dass da kein Do hinter dem While fehlt, VB benutz ich nicht so oft...)

Regards


----------



## discoguide24.de (13. Juli 2001)

fehlt kein do...

es muss nur bei einer kopfgesteuerten schleife verwendet werden

...do
...
loop


etc.

allerdings würde ich das prob mit einer FOR-Schleife lösen,..ist eleganter - also:

Dim I, Var as Integer
Var=10

for I= 1 to Var
  Call Function
next

is ja ganz simple 
,aber welche methode du verwendest , ist dir überlassen,...do..loop geht ja auch..

ok ciao


----------



## s'quare (14. Juli 2001)

funktion zufall(anzahl,variable)
"Die besagte schleife" 'anzahl legt wiederholung fest!
'in der Schleife wird eine zufallszahl berechent und in variable zusammengefasst
end funktion

kann ich dann mit call zufall(3,ersterWert) die Variable ersterWert weiterbenutzen, als die drei zusammengefassten Integern?

hab nich so auf syntax geachtet


----------



## discoguide24.de (17. Juli 2001)

??? deine frage hab ich irgendwie nicht so kapische...

um variablen über eine funktion hinaus zu behalten mache sie GLOBAL oder benutze STATIC...

?!?! ciao


----------

